# What cubing is about, a compilation of 4 years



## Erik (May 25, 2009)

Here is a compilation of videos and pictures I gathered and made during my almost 4 years of cubing, it shows what cubing is about  have fun!


----------



## Rikane (May 26, 2009)

Beautiful. I absolutely love it. Haha. I was watching this on youtube and just had to come here to post about it.


----------



## Dene (May 26, 2009)

Hahaha Rama


----------



## ThatGuy (May 26, 2009)

Love the traffic jam part.


----------



## joey (May 26, 2009)

Great video (good to see me at the end )
I would find it hard to make a 5min video.. soo many good times cubing.


----------



## Erik (May 26, 2009)

So many things I didn't show yet too  but there has to be room for more of these videos


----------



## andatude (May 26, 2009)

haha i love it when they start cubing in the traffic jam, and when they finish the megaminxes at the same time!


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 26, 2009)

I would like to see more of these vids
i will show it to my friend to prove to him that cubing is sociable...


----------



## teller (May 26, 2009)

That was fun to watch. It's all about the fun!


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 26, 2009)

Nice way to pass time


----------



## Edam (May 26, 2009)

fantastic!
I love the fact I now know quite a few people in that video. 
Also, a lovely AIR remix!


----------



## soccerking813 (May 26, 2009)

Very nice. I loved the part where you were cubing in traffic, with everyone watching and stuff. And the megaminx solves.


----------



## AndyK (May 26, 2009)

What a great video


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 26, 2009)

1:04 and 1:28 made me lol.

This perfectly demonstrates that we are not just nerds that sit around cubing all day, but we have a society which is better than any other.


----------



## Winston (May 27, 2009)

Cubing in the middle of the traffic jam was just hilarious


----------



## Henrik (May 27, 2009)

What about dropping things out of a window from 3rd floor?
Or trying to run the car dry in a parking lot?

Hmm showing up at 4 am and getting up to compete, at 6am? 

I have had a lot of great times in Europe too. But solving a cube in the middle of a traffic jam is still a thing I'm missing.


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 27, 2009)

Henrik said:


> What about dropping things out of a window from 3rd floor?



haha! That was fun!  A car drove over one of mine and I think someone (don't remember who) hit your sisters car


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 27, 2009)

what about, falling asleep in spain and waking up married to arnaud? that would be in my video... but we'd need an artist's impression because neither of us remember it happening.

what about arnaud (all these things involve him ) almost blinding jlm??

love how in erik's video i occasionally see a mass of messy brown hair and some chest features and i just know it's me.


----------



## wk (Jul 15, 2009)

Haha, proud to say that I know and personally met few people in the video. 

Thanks to UK Masters.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 15, 2009)

That's awesome! I need to go to more competitions.


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice! I wish I had more cubing friends.


----------



## Erik (Jul 15, 2009)

What stops you from having them?


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 15, 2009)

I live in a VERY rural area, and there are no competitions close for me to go to.


----------



## Erik (Jul 16, 2009)

Some of my best cube friends live like 1000+ kms away so... some I didn't even meet in real life yet!


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 16, 2009)

Cool. But I was referring to an actual person I can physically cube in the same room. There nothing wrong with online cube friends. It's just funny how I'm reading around on the forum and every once in a while I see a "See you at the competition."

There's only this one kid at my school who cubed with me before class.


----------



## jcuber (Jul 16, 2009)

I wish I lived in europe, the comps look nicer and there seems to be a more concentrated cubing population. I only know 1 person on this site personally (well that I am friends with).


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 16, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I wish I lived in europe, the comps look nicer and there seems to be a more concentrated cubing population. I only know 1 person on this site personally (well that I am friends with).



Same here.


----------



## tanya33 (Jul 16, 2009)

nice video erik. Ya, I've never actually met someone in person who cubes either but I joined a facebook page so I'm hoping I can meet up with them. 

I may also go to the competition here in vancouver this fall but hopefully no one laughs at my 30 sec solves!


----------



## Erik (Jul 16, 2009)

tanya33 said:


> nice video erik. Ya, I've never actually met someone in person who cubes either but I joined a facebook page so I'm hoping I can meet up with them.
> 
> I may also go to the competition here in vancouver this fall but hopefully no one laughs at my 30 sec solves!



Why would they? 30 sec isn't slow at all and even if it was, people wouldn't be less nice to you, it's about the fun!


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 16, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I wish I lived in europe, the comps look nicer and there seems to be a more concentrated cubing population. I only know 1 person on this site personally (well that I am friends with).



Dude, you are lucky enough to live on the East coast of US. There are competitions competitions less than 4 hours of driving from where you live quite frequently; more frequently than many places in Europe.


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 16, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I lived in europe, the comps look nicer and there seems to be a more concentrated cubing population. I only know 1 person on this site personally (well that I am friends with).
> ...


Lucky jcuber


----------



## Erik (Jul 16, 2009)

Compare that to my last and my upcoming competition, last competition was 4 hours driving only to the airport... and Czech will be 9 hours of driving at least. It's just about how good you are at organizing the trips. Nothing goes like that, there is no bus passing your house to the next competition sadly 
Still, complaining about your location doesn't help much, there are always possibilities to arrange something.


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 16, 2009)

I would be able to go to a competition in a few years. I am not driving age yet, and have no money.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 16, 2009)

Too bad my parents won't drive me more than two hours, but one competition a year (this year) is great! I hope to meet some new people and some people in person!


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Jul 16, 2009)

liljthedude said:


> I would be able to go to a competition in a few years. I am not driving age yet, and have no money.



Would your parents, a relative, or a friend be able to drive you?

There's always a way.


----------



## tanya33 (Jul 16, 2009)

liljthedude said:


> I would be able to go to a competition in a few years. I am not driving age yet, and have no money.



do you have greyhound busses in your area, they're pretty cheap for travel


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a aunt in California she probably wouldn't drive me 600+ miles for a silly Rubik's cube competition. Only 191 days till I am street legal! =D


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 16, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> liljthedude said:
> 
> 
> > I would be able to go to a competition in a few years. I am not driving age yet, and have no money.
> ...



I have a aunt in California she probably wouldn't drive me 600+ miles for a silly Rubik's cube competition. Only 191 days till I am street legal! =D



tanya33 said:


> liljthedude said:
> 
> 
> > I would be able to go to a competition in a few years. I am not driving age yet, and have no money.
> ...



Nope <--Clicky Population: 374


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 16, 2009)

374 people! Talk about a small town! My city has 750,000!


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes, me and my family want to move to Prescott, I'm at the library using fast wireless internet on my laptop. I have dial-up at home.


----------

